# Regarding Visa On Arrival in GCC



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Greetings All,

I used to get visa on arrival on my designation in my previous company, my designation was Sales Representative which is falling in 188 categories for obtaining the visa but now i have switched to another company and my designation is now Marketing Specialist which is not mentioned in the category list but Marketing Manager, Marketing Representative and Marketing Executive. I m not sure if my designation is equivalent to anyone of the above.

Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------

